# 2018 Morel Season



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Has anyone been out yet? Hoping to hit an early spot this weekend and see if there are any black ones popping up yet. Good luck to all this year!


----------



## Valori Dunlap (Apr 5, 2018)

Taking peeks but I’m hoping there’s a warm up after this wet weather this weekend to spur something


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah I agree. Looks to me like maybe the end of next week should be warming up. Hopefully it stays warm I'm ready for spring and hopefully a good season. Good luck to you!




Valori Dunlap said:


> Taking peeks but I’m hoping there’s a warm up after this wet weather this weekend to spur something


----------



## LINDA HANSEN (Apr 5, 2017)

I used to live in Bethesda and am now in CA Sierra NV mountains...just wondering where you are hunting in Maryland? Eastern Shore or perhaps out near the Blue Ridge???


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

LINDA HANSEN said:


> I used to live in Bethesda and am now in CA Sierra NV mountains...just wondering where you are hunting in Maryland? Eastern Shore or perhaps out near the Blue Ridge???


I'm actually in Frederick County


----------



## localplumber (May 5, 2014)

Seen a post on Face book starting to finds some Blacks up in Cumberland. getting close in Washington Co


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

I stopped and checked a spot on my way home from work. Found this one. First one of the year for me. Hopefully with the warmer weather and a some rain it will be good here soon.


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

I am also in Frederick county! Would C&O canal area be a good place to start?


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

gerbilrancher said:


> I am also in Frederick county! Would C&O canal area be a good place to start?


I have personally never looked there but I know there are people who find them along the canal. May be worth checking it out.


----------



## Smittyshroom (Apr 13, 2018)

Still seems a bit early for my location. One "false spotting" from 10 feet today did get my heart rate going though.


----------



## Valori Dunlap (Apr 5, 2018)

Kbshroom said:


> I stopped and checked a spot on my way home from work. Found this one. First one of the year for me. Hopefully with the warmer weather and a some rain it will be good here soon.


Oh wow! Figures, I’m out of town this weekend. Get home Sunday and I’m hitting the woods that afternoon


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Smittyshroom said:


> Still seems a bit early for my location. One "false spotting" from 10 feet today did get my heart rate going though.


Yeah that would've fooled me as well. Definitely gets the blood flowing if nothing else


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Valori Dunlap said:


> Oh wow! Figures, I’m out of town this weekend. Get home Sunday and I’m hitting the woods that afternoon


Best of luck to you!


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

Checked Catoctin today and no luck. Did find some interesting flowers though, so worth it!


----------



## Rodney Lehman (Feb 26, 2018)

I found three yesterday 10 miles north of cumberland Maryland. I didn't pick because too small


----------



## Rodney Lehman (Feb 26, 2018)

Rodney Lehman said:


> I found three yesterday 10 miles north of cumberland Maryland. I didn't pick because too small


----------



## Rodney Lehman (Feb 26, 2018)

Three near cumberland, md


----------



## Rodney Lehman (Feb 26, 2018)

Three near Maryland


----------



## Jed Hesher (Apr 19, 2018)

I have been out 3 days in the last week in Baltimore County but no luck yet.


----------



## Rodney Lehman (Feb 26, 2018)

Jed Hesher said:


> I have been out 3 days in the last week in Baltimore County but no luck yet.


Id guess by this Sunday you'll find your first. Spring is slow to come this year


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

So 10 miles N of Cumberland would be in PA, yes?


----------



## Rodney Lehman (Feb 26, 2018)

Actually Cum, about five miles from the Pa


----------



## Rodney Lehman (Feb 26, 2018)

Cumberland Md is five miles from Pa.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks! Wishing you a great season.


----------



## JFiery (Apr 22, 2018)

Was out today in the canal below Sharpsburg in Washington County. Found a lot of very small whatever these are in the picture but no morels. No not planning on eating them just to be clear. To be honest I have no idea if the weather is right as it froze again last night. Looking for any advice I can get as it's the 1st time I've ever tried looking.


----------



## Smittyshroom (Apr 13, 2018)

JFiery said:


> Was out today in the canal below Sharpsburg in Washington County. Found a lot of very small whatever these are in the picture but no morels. No not planning on eating them just to be clear. To be honest I have no idea if the weather is right as it froze again last night. Looking for any advice I can get as it's the 1st time I've ever tried looking.


My wife bought me the"National Audubon Society Field Guide to Mushrooms"...cost about$15-20. Love it because you typically see many varieties while out.
Easy to use and adds fun to my hunts. Have found some which are apparently edible but HAVE NOT TRIED ANY YET!
USE CAUTION. Many apps for your phone also to help ifeident.


----------



## JFiery (Apr 22, 2018)

Smittyshroom said:


> My wife bought me the"National Audubon Society Field Guide to Mushrooms"...cost about$15-20. Love it because you typically see many varieties while out.
> Easy to use and adds fun to my hunts. Have found some which are apparently edible but HAVE NOT TRIED ANY YET!
> USE CAUTION. Many apps for your phone also to help ifeident.


Thank you for the reply. Will check it out! Been watching YouTube to get more info. There are definitely some great videos on there. Best of luck to you this season.


----------



## Smittyshroom (Apr 13, 2018)

JFiery said:


> Thank you for the reply. Will check it out! Been watching YouTube to get more info. There are definitely some great videos on there. Best of luck to you this season.


Good luck to you also! Been out multiple times and have only found 4 morels. Need some warm nights. Saw some really small ones and hoping they are still there when I get back! Public lands get hunted hard!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Took a walk today even though I thought it was early . It was for me , all the sights I saw said that you are too early to find the things you seek (and we need a little more moisture)..yes the may apples were up the skunk cabbage was up.... fiddle heads seemed behind as did most of the undergrowth I saw...the most striking thing was the poplars trees themselves barely saw any that were leafing out at all... l think rain is coming that will help.... the temperatures in the forecast will help ... I have not found blacks where i search... I’m looking in the Sykesville area.... I hope any of this helps you..... keep looking....


----------



## localplumber (May 5, 2014)

My parents were out yesterday in a spot near Hagerstown. No luck yet. There not up . I think this weekend should be good with a little rain that is on the way.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah I agree much needed rain and a little warmer night time temps should definitely help. Found about a dozen blacks past week and half. Most of them after the last rain we had. Hopefully won't be long until the white ones start popping looks to me like another week or so in my area.


----------



## JFiery (Apr 22, 2018)

redfred said:


> Took a walk today even though I thought it was early . It was for me , all the sights I saw said that you are too early to find the things you seek (and we need a little more moisture)..yes the may apples were up the skunk cabbage was up.... fiddle heads seemed behind as did most of the undergrowth I saw...the most striking thing was the poplars trees themselves barely saw any that were leafing out at all... l think rain is coming that will help.... the temperatures in the forecast will help ... I have not found blacks where i search... I’m looking in the Sykesville area.... I hope any of this helps you..... keep looking....


Thank you very much for the reply. It does help a great deal to know my assumptions on all I've researched was correct. Meaning too cool and dry. 
Much appreciated. Will be going to the Fort Frederick Market Fair Friday and Saturday so I will check the tow path while I'm there and pretend I'm still in the army and do a little after action report for the Hagerstown/Clear Spring area for the forum. I'm very happy I stumbled across it.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

JFiery said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. It does help a great deal to know my assumptions on all I've researched was correct. Meaning too cool and dry.
> Much appreciated. Will be going to the Fort Frederick Market Fair Friday and Saturday so I will check the tow path while I'm there and pretend I'm still in the army and do a little after action report for the Hagerstown/Clear Spring area for the forum. I'm very happy I stumbled across it.


  I know the feeling of searching for morels and trying to find your first. So you do your homework and figure out that you need to look in the right place at the right time..all true but how? First the place,I like old growth poplars to start but have found them in other places and I’m sure you have a good idea of what you are looking for at this point...so the kind of area you are looking for can be found anytime of year just keep an eye out for the signs and find as many spots as you can because what you think maybe ideal for morels may have none at all.. next right time? Well, this forum helps with that.. it has helped me so I try and do the same . I’ve read or heard of all kinds of signs that people use to tell when the morels are here from humming bird migration to how many times they cut there grass but there is nothing like someone saying look what I found and where . So now I’m in the right spot at the right time... do you see them? Every year I train myself by looking at pictures of morels before I go out at all..get my brain locked on that image because if they’re there I don’t want to miss them and they like to hide ....but they can’t run.. good luck to all..


----------



## Jed Hesher (Apr 19, 2018)

Took a walk yesterday and didn’t see any. Anyone else having luck. I just moved here from the Midwest and I am just figuring out the area.


----------



## Smittyshroom (Apr 13, 2018)

I found 3 blacks and 15 half free (peckerheads). If they aren't up soon, we may have missed again this year.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Smittyshroom said:


> I found 3 blacks and 15 half free (peckerheads). If they aren't up soon, we may have missed again this year.


I had about the same finds the past two afternoons. Found 6 blacks and 30 half free. Looks like the blacks are on the downward side. Hopefully the white ones will be popping up soon. All the signs are there just haven't seen any yet. Warm weather this coming week with the rain recently should get em going. Fingers crossed


----------



## Jed Hesher (Apr 19, 2018)

Shut out again today but I agree signs are looking better.


----------



## Smittyshroom (Apr 13, 2018)

It was a great day for a walk in the woods! Very encouraged, found 10 blacks, mostly smaller but 2 nice 5 inchers and 18 half free. Holding out hope for next week!
I will post this picture of Oregon black morels that some buddies and I bought and had overnight delivered. A bit expensive but a nice treat! These were labeled "mediums"...notice the quarter laying on top of one


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Smittyshroom said:


> It was a great day for a walk in the woods! Very encouraged, found 10 blacks, mostly smaller but 2 nice 5 inchers and 18 half free. Holding out hope for next week!
> I will post this picture of Oregon black morels that some buddies and I bought and had overnight delivered. A bit expensive but a nice treat! These were labeled "mediums"...notice the quarter laying on top of one


I believe I talked with you in the woods yesterday Smittyshroom. I also did ok 5 blacks and quite a few half frees. Out this morning hunting the whites. Found 10 so far.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> I believe I talked with you in the woods yesterday Smittyshroom. I also did ok 5 blacks and quite a few half frees. Out this morning hunting the whites. Found 10 so far.


great pictures ...your 3rd picture is the kind I like to look at before I go hunting.. instead of where Waldo it's where is molly.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> great pictures ...your 3rd picture is the kind I like to look at before I go hunting.. instead of where Waldo it's where is molly.. thanks for sharing..


Funny part is there were 7 in that spot and I can only find 5 in the picture. Although it's possible the others weren't in frame. Those things can really blend in though. And I agree it helps to look at before you go on the hunt gets your eyes keyed in


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

was out and about today, at first it still feels early and may be a little .. did find 10 all in a warm spot on a hill..so the next couple of days will say a lot.. 3 days in the 80's is a little scary .. we will see...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Funny part is there were 7 in that spot and I can only find 5 in the picture. Although it's possible the others weren't in frame. Those things can really blend in though. And I agree it helps to look at before you go on the hunt gets your eyes keyed in


wow i should not go in the woods again i saw 2 ... i guess the only thing worse is the person that says why didn't you get the other dozen....


----------



## StoobyTurlock (Apr 28, 2018)

New guy here. Been lurking and learning. Last year was my first year finding them. Found about 40 or so over 4 days 4/27-30 near Patapsco river. This year: Went to same spots as last year on friday after work and found............nothing not even babies. Today went to a spot I had been scouting near the potomac for past two weeks and the very first tree I checked....woo-hoo little 2" baby yellow......two trees later.........another, maybe 2.5". I decided to leave them get bigger. Over the next three hours or so and the next 500 or so promising trees (poplars sycamores).....nothing. Just a report. Gl all.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> wow i should not go in the woods again i saw 2 ... i guess the only thing worse is the person that says why didn't you get the other dozen....


Well I knew where they are and still had a hard time finding them. Lol definitely nothing easy about finding them.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> was out and about today, at first it still feels early and may be a little .. did find 10 all in a warm spot on a hill..so the next couple of days will say a lot.. 3 days in the 80's is a little scary .. we will see...
> 
> Nice looks like a good day in the woods to me.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> was out and about today, at first it still feels early and may be a little .. did find 10 all in a warm spot on a hill..so the next couple of days will say a lot.. 3 days in the 80's is a little scary .. we will see...
> View attachment 5747
> View attachment 5747
> View attachment 5749
> View attachment 5750


Nice pics to


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

StoobyTurlock said:


> New guy here. Been lurking and learning. Last year was my first year finding them. Found about 40 or so over 4 days 4/27-30 near Patapsco river. This year: Went to same spots as last year on friday after work and found............nothing not even babies. Today went to a spot I had been scouting near the potomac for past two weeks and the very first tree I checked....woo-hoo little 2" baby yellow......two trees later.........another, maybe 2.5". I decided to leave them get bigger. Over the next three hours or so and the next 500 or so promising trees (poplars sycamores).....nothing. Just a report. Gl all.


thanks for sharing.. glade you found some last year and you are still looking ...it has been a strange year and i hope not over ..keep looking and go back to those spots soon..


----------



## Smittyshroom (Apr 13, 2018)

Kbshroom said:


> I believe I talked with you in the woods yesterday Smittyshroom. I also did ok 5 blacks and quite a few half frees. Out this morning hunting the whites. Found 10 so far.


It truly is a small world! Glad to hear you are finding them as well. I'll be heading to Montgomery county to try for some whites soon. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

nothing like finding ... i think of it as a big kid Easter egg hunt and must admit the thrill is finding them but i do enjoy eating them ... never heard anyone on here talk about favorite recipes..WHY ? I'm listening


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

redfred said:


> nothing like finding ... i think of it as a big kid Easter egg hunt and must admit the thrill is finding them but i do enjoy eating them ... never heard anyone on here talk about favorite recipes..WHY ? I'm listening


Check out this thread: https://www.morels.com/posts/104980/


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

morelsxs said:


> Check out this thread: https://www.morels.com/posts/104980/


 thanks morelsxs i have run across this thread before and know i can't look at it when I'm hungry.. i think sb needs to talk to the food network and get a show of his own..


----------



## jeffnbud (Apr 28, 2018)

Anybody ever find Morels in the Severna Park area? I'm a midwesterner transplanted here for a year and am ready to do some hunting. I'm hearing differing stories of yes and no from locals here.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

jeffnbud said:


> Anybody ever find Morels in the Severna Park area? I'm a midwesterner transplanted here for a year and am ready to do some hunting. I'm hearing differing stories of yes and no from locals here.


 i don't know enough about your area to tell you where but i'm sure they are around and now is a good time to look.. good luck..


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

went out with a friend today to check a new spot and one of his old ones both in the Sykesville area ..nothing in the new one but 45 in his old one mostly grays and a few yellows.. i'm not sure what the next few days will bring i hope it's not too warm... the signs in the woods still said it was early but the shrooms said it's time ...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

just a couple things i would like to share..was out today and found a spot with 8 little ones 2 of them were in the sun and already starting to dry up but other then looking dry i guessing were not up long. the heat was not helping them.. I was also think about what i have not seen not one box turtle or snake I would have in most years seen at least one or two of each by now.. another thing is the showy orchid it has been a good sign for me that when i see them blooming i find yellows .. I've seen them up but not blooming I'm not sure what any of this means but good luck to all..some orchids from years ago...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Was out today with a friend. Found about 25 yellows between the two of us. Seemed that they had been up for a bit. The heat was not helping them. Also found some nice blacks that were surprisingly fresh at another spot. A
Good evening to be out.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred thought I would post this. First one that I have seen all year and I normally see quite a few. It has definitely been a strange year to say the least. Sorry the photo wasn't my best lol


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> redfred thought I would post this. First one that I have seen all year and I normally see quite a few. It has definitely been a strange year to say the least. Sorry the photo wasn't my best lol


 hey thanks for thinking of me....i know that turtle... his name is Bob.. i meet him last spring and he told me he was moving west... i seem to recall that you are in Fredrick co. I'm in Carroll so that makes sense if he started out soon after Bob and I spoke... I was just wondering if he took his whole turtle clan west with him ...till today I meet Alice and Sam ( please see photos ) they both assured me that they had no immediate plans to move anywhere ( I can't imagine any turtle having immediate plans) i will be glad to have them as neighbors... thanks again...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

was out and about and found 20 couple and most looked fresh... also found some showy orchids blooming all were good signs... I still think there is some time left in this season... good luck to all...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice redfred! I would have to agree with you. The season just seems to be behind this year. I have been having a little luck here and there myself all different spots. Hoping that my buddies honeyhole produces this weekend. Normally the best late spot. Hoping everyone is getting into them


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> View attachment 6647
> View attachment 6648
> View attachment 6649
> View attachment 6650
> Nice redfred! I would have to agree with you. The season just seems to be behind this year. I have been having a little luck here and there myself all different spots. Hoping that my buddies honeyhole produces this weekend. Normally the best late spot. Hoping everyone is getting into them


 I guess I should have said this before .. yesterday’s finds were in a “ middle “ spot not early and not late.. I did go out for a little bit Saturday in what I would call a late spot and found 1 .. I will go back to that spot.. the best thing I found yesterday was faith that there is still time.. nice find by the way... good luck to all..


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

No luck yet, trying again this weekend.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

gerbilrancher said:


> No luck yet, trying again this weekend.


 keep trying and good luck...nobody sitting at home is going to find them.. was out today and found 10 and 8 out of 10 were enjoyed by the snails ...I've seen them in around or what ever before but these seemed to all have been eaten from the top down...my friend did go back to his spot yesterday and found 20 some monster yellows so ...still hope .. good luck to all..


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> redfred thought I would post this. First one that I have seen all year and I normally see quite a few. It has definitely been a strange year to say the least. Sorry the photo wasn't my best lol


 ran into Don and Hillary today ...the only thing he said was please don't scare her....


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

gerbilrancher said:


> No luck yet, trying again this weekend.



Good luck to you. Hopefully this is your lucky weekend!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> ran into Don and Hillary today ...the only thing he said was please don't scare her....
> View attachment 6948


Lol I bet he did


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Not a bad 4 hours for me and my buddy this morning. Didn't have time to cover all the ground. I counted up 62 not sure exactly how many he had I would say 30+. Did find one of my biggest unfortunately it was past the point of being edible. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> View attachment 7007
> View attachment 7008
> View attachment 7009
> Not a bad 4 hours for me and my buddy this morning. Didn't have time to cover all the ground. I counted up 62 not sure exactly how many he had I would say 30+. Did find one of my biggest unfortunately it was past the point of being edible. Here's a couple of pics.


Wow I’m jealous ..I need your address so l can hook my gps to your car... nlol.... well maybe.. nice haul keep going .. hope I can get out again.... next time don’t cover up the date on the paper ...l use that as my “ notes “ just saying.... good luck to all.... Don and Hillary say hi...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

To all the moms out there HAPPY MOTHERS DAY....


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

out for a bit today these were at the top of a north hill ... still hope ..still time... the rain i know helps... good luck all...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> out for a bit today these were at the top of a north hill ... still hope ..still time... the rain i know helps... good luck all...
> View attachment 7206
> View attachment 7207


Sweet! Looks like a nice haul congrats. Going to take a buddy out one evening after work to hopefully find his first morel. Show him why it's so addictive hahaha.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Sweet! Looks like a nice haul congrats. Going to take a buddy out one evening after work to hopefully find his first morel. Show him why it's so addictive hahaha.





Kbshroom said:


> Sweet! Looks like a nice haul congrats. Going to take a buddy out one evening after work to hopefully find his first morel. Show him why it's so addictive hahaha.


 Good luck train them well ...but not too good....


----------



## localplumber (May 5, 2014)

Kbshroom said:


> View attachment 7007
> View attachment 7008
> View attachment 7009
> Not a bad 4 hours for me and my buddy this morning. Didn't have time to cover all the ground. I counted up 62 not sure exactly how many he had I would say 30+. Did find one of my biggest unfortunately it was past the point of being edible. Here's a couple of pics.


Where you hunting near. What county? I'm in eastern Washington county. Ive been checking my spots and have only found 1.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

localplumber said:


> Where you hunting near. What county? I'm in eastern Washington county. Ive been checking my spots and have only found 1.


I'm hunting western Frederick County. Alot of different spots. Found quite a few in the lowland this year. But I also hunt a couple spots in the mountain. Last batch came from further north in Frederick co. Generally find them there later in the season when my other spots start to dry up. Definitely been a strange year though finding them in the same areas but a little different spots than normal. Not sure why???


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

localplumber said:


> Where you hunting near. What county? I'm in eastern Washington county. Ive been checking my spots and have only found 1.


 I will say it has been a strange year... my best spots have not done well...my early spots gave what they gave then nothing .. I’ve checked spots more times this year then any year.. just tryin to figure it out .. I will say check past what is normal ... l never had much luck with pines but this year I’ve look in spots that were as much as 50/50 pine and poplars and found 1 or 2 .. l don’t know why.. I have look there in years past and nothing.. it seems to be an out of the box year so try out of the box... the spots that years before may be 1or 2 have been doing better this year .. it also seems from what people share that the normal order of black,gray, white is out the window.. people seem to be finding the rainbow all over... it’s like there is a bunch of micro climates... keep looking ..good luck ..share your finds and thoughts we will see...


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

After many miles afoot this spring, I came to find not only my first of the year, but easily the largest morels to date. A monster storm ran me out of there not 10 min later dripping from head to boot, but it was worth every drop. I’d do it all over again in a heartbeat, though maybe next time I wouldn’t leave 3 rain jackets in the backseat.

Be sure to check depressions or any areas where water tends to run. Hopefully our temps can cooperate and we will have another shot at em before she sings.

It was encouraging to see the smaller ones, though with 4 days of rain in the forecast, who knows where things will stand come this time next week.

Good luck! Stay safe out there.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> After many miles afoot this spring, I came to find not only my first of the year, but easily the largest morels to date. A monster storm ran me out of there not 10 min later dripping from head to boot, but it was worth every drop. I’d do it all over again in a heartbeat, though maybe next time I wouldn’t leave 3 rain jackets in the backseat.
> 
> Be sure to check depressions or any areas where water tends to run. Hopefully our temps can cooperate and we will have another shot at em before she sings.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Nice pics of some great finds. Keep on pickin


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Awesome! Nice pics of some great finds. Keep on pickin





Fowlkiller said:


> After many miles afoot this spring, I came to find not only my first of the year, but easily the largest morels to date. A monster storm ran me out of there not 10 min later dripping from head to boot, but it was worth every drop. I’d do it all over again in a heartbeat, though maybe next time I wouldn’t leave 3 rain jackets in the backseat.
> 
> Be sure to check depressions or any areas where water tends to run. Hopefully our temps can cooperate and we will have another shot at em before she sings.
> 
> ...


 nice find ..glad you found some ..now go get some more...


----------



## bluetick1921 (Apr 16, 2015)

its ben a great season found 89 as now hoping to find more in north east ohio


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

bluetick1921 said:


> View attachment 7417
> its ben a great season found 89 as now hoping to find more in north east ohio
> View attachment 7418
> View attachment 7419


Awesome those look like some really nice and fresh ones! Hope you keep on finding em. Good luck in Ohio.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Bluetick did you find that shed antler to? If so that's definitely a bonus! Shedhunting is one of my favorite hobbies right up there with mushroom hunting. Always nice to find both


----------



## bluetick1921 (Apr 16, 2015)

Kbshroom said:


> Bluetick did you find that shed antler to? If so that's definitely a bonus! Shedhunting is one of my favorite hobbies right up there with mushroom hunting. Always nice to find both


Ya i found it at new spot i was hunting in no morels there but a good shed find


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

bluetick1921 said:


> Ya i found it at new spot i was hunting in no morels there but a good shed find


No morels but a shed nothing wrong with that in my book!


----------



## bluetick1921 (Apr 16, 2015)

Kbshroom said:


> No morels but a shed nothing wrong with that in my book!


Mine eather plus it realy got to buddy and that always fun lol fou found the ones in pic gest after leaving there and going to my knewn spot


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

bluetick1921 said:


> Mine eather plus it realy got to buddy and that always fun lol fou found the ones in pic gest after leaving there and going to my knewn spot


Lol I hear that. Good deal best of luck to you the rest of the season!


----------



## bluetick1921 (Apr 16, 2015)

Kbshroom said:


> Lol I hear that. Good deal best of luck to you the rest of the season!


Thanks buddy good luck to you on the rest of your session what State are you hunting in


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

We hope for the rain for the shrooms but be careful out there ...for sure you guy and gals in Fred. Co. Be safe all.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

bluetick1921 said:


> Thanks buddy good luck to you on the rest of your session what State are you hunting in


I'm in Frederick Co. Maryland about done around my area. May go a couple more times


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> We hope for the rain for the shrooms but be careful out there ...for sure you guy and gals in Fred. Co. Be safe all.


Yeah I don't mind some rain but it has been just a little to much in my area. Chances are my season will probably be about done. Head out a couple more times just to be sure. And I agree everyone be safe. Nothing is worth getting injured over


----------



## Pl4nt (May 19, 2018)

Hi there! New to foraging. I'm in Baltimore MD and have some friends with good land and have been looking at parks too in the woods, but nothing yet! I figured after this rain when it warms up there may be some morels but idk because I hear morel season is really short .I have been specifically looking under Elms and around various hardwoods. Any insight or tips for a newb?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Pl4nt said:


> Hi there! New to foraging. I'm in Baltimore MD and have some friends with good land and have been looking at parks too in the woods, but nothing yet! I figured after this rain when it warms up there may be some morels but idk because I hear morel season is really short .I have been specifically looking under Elms and around various hardwoods. Any insight or tips for a newb?


 I hate to say you maybe a little late for this year.. I was out today and want to say my season is over...if you are finding elms great but look for poplars too..at this time if they are there look for cooler spots..lower north hills ..there still maybe some if not you may find some good spots for next year...good luck....


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Pl4nt said:


> Hi there! New to foraging. I'm in Baltimore MD and have some friends with good land and have been looking at parks too in the woods, but nothing yet! I figured after this rain when it warms up there may be some morels but idk because I hear morel season is really short .I have been specifically looking under Elms and around various hardwoods. Any insight or tips for a newb?


My best areas are around poplars especially older ones. I have found them in other areas like creek bottoms with sycamore trees. Also check near dead or rotten trees. If you are hunting in public areas they get hit pretty hard so you may want to check those areas more often. I start looking in April for the black morels then the gray, white and yelllows. Generally by mid to late May I'm done. But all areas are different so the only way to know is put alot of miles on the hiking boots. Get out as much as you can. This is all my personal opinion. That being said good luck to you! Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Redfred unfortunately I'm right there with you. Went out to my late spot couple days ago and found a few. The monsoon had destroyed the majority of what was already up. Looks like I'm done. Had an alright season can't complain. Always thankful to be able to get out in the woods. Good luck to everyone still on the hunt!


----------



## Pl4nt (May 19, 2018)

Wonderful! Thank you both for your advice! I'll have some time tomorrow to peek around.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Pl4nt said:


> Wonderful! Thank you both for your advice! I'll have some time tomorrow to peek around.


we all wish you luck i'm sure ...keep us posted because we all want to learn..i'm guessing you know your trees that helps ...and as far as where you are hunting ...nobody is asking GPS coordinates but more so north or south or what may get warmer sooner ... good luck...


Kbshroom said:


> Redfred unfortunately I'm right there with you. Went out to my late spot couple days ago and found a few. The monsoon had destroyed the majority of what was already up. Looks like I'm done. Had an alright season can't complain. Always thankful to be able to get out in the woods. Good luck to everyone still on the hunt!


 i would have been happy to see a few beat to death by the rain or some monsters because of the rain ...none of these .... I have never hunted other mushrooms but think i may ... anybody want to teach an old dog a new trick??? found this in the rain what do you think...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Redfred I have seen the ones on the first pic not sure what they are. The other pics look to be chicken of the woods. They start to grow now thru fall. Normally on dead trees/logs often oak trees.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks to be a dryad’s saddle in the first pic. Have seen a few around this spring but I’d definitely take those young chickens you have instead from a table fare standpoint.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Redfred I have seen the ones on the first pic not sure what they are. The other pics look to be chicken of the woods. They start to grow now thru fall. Normally on dead trees/logs often oak trees.


i think the first are dryads also think the second is a chicken too..enough to cut it and hand it to someone i thought knew better...have not seen him since...that sounds bad.... he said his wife would know better and i have just not seen him since... that sounds worse.... i have not run into him lately..to confirm or deny .... do you hunt others???? i have always taken pictures or try to inform myself .. but when you look at something and can say in anyway that kinda looks like the one called death angel well...... pick your poison ...thanks...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Fowlkiller said:


> Looks to be a dryad’s saddle in the first pic. Have seen a few around this spring but I’d definitely take those young chickens you have instead from a table fare standpoint.


 hey thanks i think dryads too and get the impression that they may be edible but not too many people like them...i see a lot of them.. now the chickens ..they seem more orange then i thought they might be.. is this because they are young???? have you tried both??? thanks for your help...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> i think the first are dryads also think the second is a chicken too..enough to cut it and hand it to someone i thought knew better...have not seen him since...that sounds bad.... he said his wife would know better and i have just not seen him since... that sounds worse.... i have not run into him lately..to confirm or deny .... do you hunt others???? i have always taken pictures or try to inform myself .. but when you look at something and can say in anyway that kinda looks like the one called death angel well...... pick your poison ...thanks...


I don't hunt other mushrooms. I have had someone show me a few other mushrooms but never went out hunting them. I have eaten chickens a buddy picked and they are delicious. Probably should get into foraging for other mushrooms I hear there are quite a few tasty ones out there. If you have any doubt don't eat them. Maybe freeze it until you run into the guy you can ask?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> I don't hunt other mushrooms. I have had someone show me a few other mushrooms but never went out hunting them. I have eaten chickens a buddy picked and they are delicious. Probably should get into foraging for other mushrooms I hear there are quite a few tasty ones out there. If you have any doubt don't eat them. Maybe freeze it until you run into the guy you can ask?


 I have had Hens before too but never search for them. I like them enough to try and find them now and maybe some others .. it’s a day in the woods never a bad thing.. I also understand “when in doubt toss it out” but have you tried “when in doubt feed your spouse” this has worked well for me in identifying edible and non edible mushrooms... till wife #5... she does not like mushrooms... important questions to ask before marriage.???? Of course I’m kidding.... she likes mushrooms...


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> I have had Hens before too but never search for them. I like them enough to try and find them now and maybe some others .. it’s a day in the woods never a bad thing.. I also understand “when in doubt toss it out” but have you tried “when in doubt feed your spouse” this has worked well for me in identifying edible and non edible mushrooms... till wife #5... she does not like mushrooms... important questions to ask before marriage.???? Of course I’m kidding.... she likes mushrooms...


Cheaper than a divorce I guess. Hahahaha!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Cheaper than a divorce I guess. Hahahaha!


Two words .............life insurance..............


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Two words .............life insurance..............


Found these while checking my trailcams yesterday. Looks like chickens to me. Growing at the base of a dying oak on a dead limb that fell. Just looking for a 2nd opinion never picked them only eaten them. 99% sure that's what they are.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Kbshroom said:


> Found these while checking my trailcams yesterday. Looks like chickens to me. Growing at the base of a dying oak on a dead limb that fell. Just looking for a 2nd opinion never picked them only eaten them. 99% sure that's what they are.


 Sounds like they were growing in the right spot... they seem dark in color but that could be the photo or the age.....when in doubt........?


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

It's just the species lataporus cincinnatus is what that one is it has a white or cream colored under side they tend to be more colorful than lataporus sulfurous here is a few pics of some to give you an idea of their range of color these are some I picked this year here in mn they can be even more colorful than these


----------

